# Buying in the Costa del Sol



## W McCurdy (12 mo ago)

My wife and I are from Northern Ireland. We are both now over 65 and I retired at the end of 2020. Most of 2021 was given over to tying down loose ends from my business and downsizing in respect of our dwelling. We are now proposing to purchase a property in Spain where we can live for 8-10 months of the year.

Property prices in most of NI are way below the UK average so realistically our budget for a retirement home is no more than 200.000 euros plus expenses. We want 3 bedrooms, a minimum of 120 square metres, some outside space and to have somewhere which can be reached from Central Malaga or Malaga Airport in under an hour. We don't (as yet) have any worthwhile Spanish language skills or market knowledge so we are definitely not looking for a renovation or indeed any project much beyond the decorative. In addition, we would prefer not to have to drive so ideally our new home should at a minimum be within walking distance of a supermarket and a couple of bars/restaurants.

We don't need a pool and I am scared of large annual maintenance fees which often appear in relation to shared facilities. Our preferences at this time seem to be in the following order:

 a detached residence 
a semi or townhouse
an apartment

Our thinking is that eventually, we could be part of a community, have a healthier lifestyle and spend a bit less day to day than would be necessary in Northern Ireland. We are both quite into hiking and education and the Malaga area seems to offer reasonable opportunities for both. We don't need a swimming pool.

From my basic research it seems in terms of location that the options are Alhaurin El Grande, Alhaurin De La Torre and Velez-Malaga or at a pinch even Antequera. We are planning a reconnaissance tour in February so any pointers would be welcome.

In addition, some answers to the following questions would be helpful:

Can you recommend a local English Speaking Lawyer who can help us through the process?
Is there any benefit in employing a house finder?
Can anyone point out areas to be avoided from a resale or security point of view?
Can someone give us an idea of day to day running costs for:
Property Taxes?
Electricity?
Water and sewerage?
Internet ? and
Anything else I may have missed?


Any assistance either by way of positive or negative comments would be most appreciated.


----------



## proud.to.be.EUROPEAN (Feb 14, 2020)

Where you are from means nothing. What is relavant is your passport and citizenship it carries.

1. You need to search for Gestor
2. At your budget, I seriously doubth
3. Apply same common sense as you would in NI
4. google living cost breakdown in Spain


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Hi, welcome to the forum. If you spend more than six months a year in Spain you will need to apply for a residency visa, which means satisfying various financial conditions (see separate thread), getting health insurance etc. You can currently spend up to 90 days in any six-month period without the need for a visa, retaining your British residency, tax status and NHS cover.

Property prices are on the rise again but most people would recommend renting for a while before making a permanent commitment. You could certainly find something within your budget in Cadiz province but I don't know about Malaga - have a browse on Fotocasa and see what's out there.

Cost of living depends on lifestyle but in general, budget for what you would be spending in the UK. Some things are more expensive, others are cheaper. And of course you are at the mercy of the exchange rate, so allow a bit of leeway.

Good luck with your search and let us know how you get on.


----------



## proud.to.be.EUROPEAN (Feb 14, 2020)

Due to rising inflation in UK, interest rates are in rise, which is pushing pound up, currently 1.20Euro.
Its expected that pound will keep rising, so this year could be good time to buy in Spain.


----------



## trotter58 (Feb 8, 2017)

If you want to stay continuously in Spain for longer than 90 days then you'll need to apply for residency. If you stay for longer than 183 days in any year then you'll become liable for Spanish tax.

If you're both UK passport holders you will need to apply for residency at the Spanish consulate before travelling to Spain. (see Visas (FAQ) ). It would be easier if one, or both of you, were eligible for an Irish (EU) passport.

I would recommend renting first as it could cost up to 25% of the purchase price if you get it wrong and need to move again. (8% purchase tax x2, plus selling fees and buying fees x2)

BTW if you see snow poles at the side of the road when looking for a property in summer, it's going to be very cold in winter.

Good luck


----------



## Joey Testa (Jan 5, 2021)

I would definitely rent for a while before buying. Also I am not sure that living costs on the Costa are lower than in NI. If you only spend 10 months per year in Spain, where will you live for the rest of the year? Spain has a big problem with squatters so I would be very uneasy about leaving a property vacant for a longer period. Also, I assume you both have irish passports as with a UK passport only residence permits are much more complex.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Joey Testa said:


> I would definitely rent for a while before buying. Also I am not sure that living costs on the Costa are lower than in NI. If you only spend 10 months per year in Spain, where will you live for the rest of the year? *Spain has a big problem with squatters so I would be very uneasy about leaving a property vacant for a longer period*. Also, I assume you both have irish passports as with a UK passport only residence permits are much more complex.


I've never heard of squatters occupying other people's homes. Places that are empty most of the time, possibly, or purchased for investment and deliberately left empty. Robbery is probably a bigger problem but with the right locks and so forth (and good neighbours) it's not difficult to secure your property.


----------



## Roy C (Sep 29, 2012)

Get an Irish Passport (if you don't already have one) as if you're born on the island of Ireland you automatically qualify and this will make things so much easier to get residency. At retirement age you will still be able to get the UK S1 for healthcare here.


----------



## Falconhill (10 mo ago)

As for staying more than 183 days in Spain it ia so much easier with an Irish passport aa explained above.

Climatw wise the Canary Island is clearly the best place.

If you want ro be on rhe mainland there are a few options.

Malaga procince would be my pick of the bunch.


200k Euros will get you a good property with 3 bedrooms as long as you are willing to stay 5 to 10 miles from the coast which is no problem.

You might even prefer to get away from the main tourist areas.

When you buy property here you have to add appr 10% for paperwork/tax/lawyers fees.
When you sell your property with a profit you do not pay capital gains tax. Thank god this has changed for the better.


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

If you mean that they have abolished plus valia that is true but there is another similar tax been introduced so you still pay.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

It is still plus valia, they have just introduced a new formula for how it is calculated, as it was the old method of calculating it which was ruled to be illegal.









Como aplicar el nuevo método para el cálculo de la Plusvalía


Hacienda aprueba el nuevo método para el cálculo de la plusvalía, que fue declarado nulo por el constitucional. Te detallamos como hacerlo en esta tribuna.




www.ineaf.es





And capital gains tax is still charged on property sales as well, unless the conditions for exemption from it are met.


----------



## Falconhill (10 mo ago)

Ok. Tnx for the update
I did not even know about that.

They do NOT miss an oportunity do they.?


----------



## Falconhill (10 mo ago)

I see there are a comment regarding squatters in Spain.

I can only talk about where I live. In Malaga province.

I personally know 3 people who have squatters in their home. Allthough rhey ammended the law in order for you as a property owner to have better cards on their hand in case squatters are at your property, it is still troublesome to get rid of your unwanted guests.

There are companies you can hire to get the squatters out, but when it comes to the crunch those companies do not comply 100% with the current legislation.

It does work in many cases because of the level of intimidation used however.

If I was not staying here full time I would get people to stay at my place or at least i would give a good mate keys so he/she can check on the property on a frequent basis.

Is it a big problem in Spain? I dont think so.

I have seen a lot worse in South America for instance 

But it never hurts to take extra safety messures to prevent problems like this.


----------



## Roy C (Sep 29, 2012)

Apparently, if you're 65 and tax resident in Spain for three years you don't have to pay CGT


----------

